# can scorpions eat fish?



## black_ops (Feb 28, 2004)

would i just put the fish in front of it, or in the water dish, or what?  i'm just wondering.


----------



## Silver.x (Feb 28, 2004)

Can they? Yes, will they? Probably not, unless you have it live and throw  it in when they are out at nite.

Aidan


----------



## Silver.x (Feb 28, 2004)

Oh, and let me add, not a lot of scorps will eat carrion, however, anything can happen.

Aidan


----------



## black_ops (Feb 28, 2004)

aidan, is it normal for my scorp to rest with it's tail sitting on the ground beside it, mine has been doing this lately.  one is getting real fat, and the other one is the one thats dragging its tail, and growing thinner.


----------



## G. Carnell (Feb 29, 2004)

pre-moult scorps drag themselves around alot, maybe this is the case


----------



## Kaos (Feb 29, 2004)

I've seen it mentioned a couple of places that Pandinus imperator eat's fish in their natural habitat as they usually lives very close to rivers and streams. I do not have any references though, i'll see what i can find.


----------



## scorpionking (Feb 29, 2004)

*Emperor's eat fish on friday's- lol*

Kim you are correct,i read this  sometime ago and i put a small goldfih on the end of tweezer's and i had an emperor take and start eating it on the spot,needless to say i was surprised,it might have been in one of my books,i'll try to see if i can find this article and post
 Take care all
       George------------scorpionking


----------



## Silver.x (Feb 29, 2004)

I was referring to dead fish from, say, the grocery store, like bits of salmon. A goldfish most likely yes, I wouldn't know about the others.

Aidan


----------



## Nikos (Mar 1, 2004)

many fishes carry nematodes which can prove fatal to your scorpions.
I would recomment not to feed any fish to your scorpions.

But that's just my personal view.


----------

